# Muzzle velocity help, please.



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

I shoot an ar-15 with a 20" barrel and use Sierra 60 grain hollow points with 27 grains of Varget. I would like to know the muzzel velocity of this load - I don't have a Sierra manual. Thanks in advance for any help.
Nitwit


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

My Sierra Infinity program does not list Varget as a powder option for .223 Rem. Where did you get that load?

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hornady shows 24.9grs as maximum. They show it from a 26" barrel @3000fps but you won't see that in 20". I don't put much faith in ANY published velocity estimates, but if you believe them, boy have I got some stories for you! 

Varget seems to me like too slow a burn rate for a .223, especially in a 20" barrel. The only way you'll know for sure is to actually shoot it out of your rifle over a chronograph. If you don't want to buy one at least try to catch someone using one at a range and ask them to shoot your's over it. You will be amazed how far it is from what you expected....usually.

If you have NOT shot that load yet, I would back off some. Chronograph will also tell you when you're approaching max pressures, sort of, so I STRONGLY suggest buying one if you're serious about handloading.

Good luck.


----------



## Addict (Dec 6, 2006)

This doesn't list the bullet he is using but it lists Varget as a powder: http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/223rem.php

Going off the data above, I'm guessing you are right at the limit or above max recommended load. Be careful.

Hunting1,

I've been thinking of getting the software. How do you like it? Does the Infinity program list Varget for the .243 Win? It has become one of my favorite loads and powders to use.

Addict


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

27gns of Varget is a very full case. It would amount to rubber-banding 100 cases together in a pie plate, dumping them full and leveling it off with a spatula.

That technique netted me 3400fps with 53gn Sierra's in a 20" and 22" barrel. I can't extrapolate that to 60gn other than to say you're likely very near 3000fps if everything holds together.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow! The Hodgdon site does show 26gr for 70gr bullets, @ over 3000fps in a 24" barrel, so maybe your load isn't too warm.

Let us know if you do shoot over a chrony. I would like to see the results. In my experience, although sometimes the published velocities are not over stated, it often times takes more powder than quoted to reach that velocity.

If Horsager got 3400 in 20" with 53gr bullets, then I may well be wrong. But that's OK, 'cause I've been married for almost 24 years, so being wrong is something I got used to a LONG time ago!!!


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks to all who replied. I came up with this load after a lot of testing. I was looking for a combination that would be accurate with a bullet that would not blow large holes in a coyote. This load is very accurate in my AR and the hollow point bullet works great on coyote. I use Varget because I've read that it is tolerant of temperature changes.
Thanks for the safety concerns. The powder level in the case is below the neck, and I've loaded cases 6 or 7 times with no signs of pressure damage. 
I wanted to know the muzzle velocity so I could make some guesses about drop at long ranges (300 to 400 yards).
Again, thanks for the replies.
Nitwit


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Addict said:


> Hunting1,
> 
> I've been thinking of getting the software. How do you like it? Does the Infinity program list Varget for the .243 Win? It has become one of my favorite loads and powders to use.
> 
> Addict


I like it, it does what I need it to do. It does list Varget for the 243 Win.

huntin1


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've loaded 26gr of Varget under the 64gr Winchester sp for a chronographed velocity of 2900 fps out of my 20" Colt AR.


----------

